# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الزاكي: لا رهان على لقب الدوري//كرة القدم - الدوري المغربي

## mohamed73

*المدرب الجديد لفريق الوداد البيضاوي يؤكد أن الهدف هو تكوين فريق للموسم القادم ويرفض حسم لقب الموسم الحالي .*   
         قدم فريق الوداد البيضاوي في ندوة صحفية مدربه الجديد القديم  الحارس الدولي السابق بادو الزاكي الذي عوض المؤقت مصطفى شهيد الملقب بـ"  الشريف" .       
         و كشف بادو الزاكي في أول تصريح له أن الفريق الأحمر لا يمكنه  حاليا المراهنة على لقب البطولة الوطنية لهذا الموسم، بالنظر للمشاكل التي  عرفها واستعدادات الفرق الأخرى والتي تسبق الفريق الأحمر بمراحل.        *وأكد المدرب الجديد  في المقابل أنه يراهن  على بناء  فريق قوي للموسم المقبل عبر إعادة الإنضباط والجدية في العمل وفتح الفرصة  لكل العناصر للتعبير عن إمكانياتها.*  *و رفض  الزاكي، خلال الندوة أن  يعد الجماهير الودادية  بلقب هذا الموسم وذلك لإعتبارات  وأسباب عديدة مطالبا إياها بمساندة الفريق  ودعمه للعودة للتألق وانتظار الموسم القادم للفوز باللقب .*  *و قال الزاكي: "إنه من بين الأسباب التي تجعلني لا أراهن  على الفوز بلقب الموسم هو أنني لم أكن مع الفريق في استعداداته بداية  الموسم، بالإضافة لكوني لم أقف على عملية الإنتدابات التي أقدم عليها  الفريق خلال فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية، لكني أعدكم أن يكون الفريق في الموسم  القادم أقوى وقادر على الفوز باللقب ".*   *و وقع الزاكي عقدا مع فريق الوداد لسنتين قابلة للتجديد،  فيما يصل راتبه الشهري إلى 25 مليون سنتيسم (30 ألف دولار)، ويساعده في  تدريب الشياطين الحمر، "قيدوم" الفريق رشيد الداودي الذي كان أيضا برفقته  في التجربة السابقة، في حين تم تعيين عبد اللطيف العمراني كمعد بدني.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*ان الوداد راجعة لامحالة 
ومع تحياتي الى كل الرجويين*

----------

